# Cooter's outside pool :)



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

What is better than a bath???? A bath where you can dry off after in the sun


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Sure looks nice!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great pictures!

I always enjoy the pictures of "bath time". 

cooter has a wonderful life!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cute shots. He seems to enjoy his bath.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

they definetly enjoy their baths, mine allways look forward to bath


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice! Cooter's checkers remind me of Ollie when she was younger.


----------

